# Cronometro digital minutos y segundos



## juliocesar71 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola a todos

Estoy diseñando un cronometro digital con IC 74LS90 que cuente minutos y segundos, hasta el momento he desarrollado una parte pero no encuentro algunos errores como son: empieza a contar llega a 59 y pasa a 90 (y no pasa a 0) finaliza en 99 y sigue desde 0 y marca el minuto, debe llegar a 59 y cambiar al minuto y seguir, no sé qué parte del diseño está mal, POR FAVOR solicito me colaboren con este proyecto.

Además el circuito debe tener un RESET y un STAR STOP

Adjunto archivo en proteus e imagen.

Agradezco infinitamente su colaboración.

JULIO CESAR


----------



## Edo0707 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yo tengo uno hecho pero con 74ls193 y 192 no se si te sirve...


----------



## miguelus (Sep 19, 2012)

Buenos días juliocesar71

Tienes algún error.
Cuando pretendes resetear los contadores, lo que estás haciendo es ponerlos a "9"
Ya está solucionado.
Para simplificar este tipo de cuenta... "59", no son necesarias las puertas AND, el problema se soluciona utilizando la pareja de Contadores 74LS90 y 74LS92.

En el archivo adjunto he puesto las dos versiones.

En cuanto a lo que solicitas de poner un Reset y Start/Stop es algo muy sencillo y creo que no tendrás muchos problemas para hacerlo 

Sal U2


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 20, 2012)

Gracias Miguelus

Agradezco su colaboración

En vista que no puedo abrir el archivo ya que mi versión de proteus (7.1) es menor a la suya  solicito me colabore enviando las imágenes de las dos versiones.

JULIO CESAR





miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días juliocesar71
> 
> Tienes algún error.
> Cuando pretendes resetear los contadores, lo que estás haciendo es ponerlos a "9"
> ...



Gracias Miguelus

Agradezco su colaboración

En vista que no puedo abrir el archivo ya que mi versión de proteus (7.1) es menor a la suya solicito me colabore enviando las imágenes de las dos versiones.

JULIO CESAR


----------



## miguelus (Sep 20, 2012)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Gracias Miguelus
> 
> Agradezco su colaboración
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes juliocesar71

Desconocía que mi versión de Proteus 7.8 SP2 no es compatible con una anterior.
Te envío los diseños en formato DSN 7,82 SP2 (por si los consigues abrir) y en formato PDF.
Tambien te envío otro diseño más que tiene incorporado el Reset el Start y el Stop, este último circuito está realizado con los 74LS90 y 74LS92 que como te somentaba es lo más lógico ya que el 74LS92 es un contador de 12 por lo que no se necesita lógica adicional para detectar la cuenta de "60"
Como te comentaba en el Post anterior, estás cometiendo un  pequeño error con  la puesta a "0" y la puesta a "9" de los contadores, eso está solucionado en el PDF verás la forma correcta de solucionarlo.
 Espero que los puedas aprovechar.

Sal U2


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 20, 2012)

Buenas tardes

Muchas gracias Miguelus ya tengo los PDF, voy a realizar las correcciones pertinentes.

Muy amable de su parte.

Alguna inquietud le estare comentando.

Cordialmente 

JULIO CESAR


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 20, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes juliocesar71
> 
> Desconocía que mi versión de Proteus 7.8 SP2 no es compatible con una anterior.
> Te envío los diseños en formato DSN 7,82 SP2 (por si los consigues abrir) y en formato PDF.
> ...



Buenas noches Miguelus

Muchas GRACIAS ya realice las correcciones al circuito y funciona perfecto, muy amable de su parte en facilitarme tan valiosa información, espero a futuro contar con sus conocimientos. 

Un saludo

JULIO CESAR





Edo0707 dijo:


> Yo tengo uno hecho pero con 74ls193 y 192 no se si te sirve...



Edo0707 Buenas noches

Muchas gracias por su interés, pero como puedes ver Miguelus me colaboro con los esquemas y logre desarrollar el proyecto, espero a futuro contar con su apoyo.

Un saludo

JULIO CESAR


----------



## noormixx (Nov 29, 2012)

Espero te pueda ayudar este cronometro 9:59.99


----------



## juliocesar71 (Ago 25, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes juliocesar71
> 
> Desconocía que mi versión de Proteus 7.8 SP2 no es compatible con una anterior.
> Te envío los diseños en formato DSN 7,82 SP2 (por si los consigues abrir) y en formato PDF.
> ...



Buenas noches Miguelus te comento que estoy desarrollando este contador de 0 a 9 ascendente descendente, el diseño funciona bien en pruteus, pero al montarlo en la protoboard no funciona adecuadamente, es decir no cuenta seguido se salta los números, ya he revisado bien las conexiones y todo esta de acuerdo al plano, a ver si lo revisas y me comentas que puede estar pasando.

adjunto el diseño.



			
				juliocesar71 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noches Miguelus te comento que estoy desarrollando este contador de 0 a 9 ascendente descendente, el diseño funciona bien en pruteus, pero al montarlo en la protoboard no funciona adecuadamente, es decir no cuenta seguido se salta los números, ya he revisado bien las conexiones y todo esta de acuerdo al plano, a ver si lo revisas y me comentas que puede estar pasando.
> 
> adjunto el diseño.



Adjunto vídeo del contador 0 a 9





			
				juliocesar71 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noches Miguelus te comento que estoy desarrollando este contador de 0 a 9 ascendente descendente, el diseño funciona bien en pruteus, pero al montarlo en la protoboard no funciona adecuadamente, es decir no cuenta seguido se salta los números, ya he revisado bien las conexiones y todo esta de acuerdo al plano, a ver si lo revisas y me comentas que puede estar pasando.
> 
> adjunto el diseño.
> 
> ...




Adjunto vídeo del contador 0 a 9


----------



## miguelus (Ago 26, 2014)

Buenos días.

Lo que te está pasando es normal, en los simuladores todo funciona de maravilla, pero en el mundo real las cosas cambian.

El problema es causado por los Pulsadores, aunque  sean de muy (muy) buena calidad siempre presentan problemas de contacto y producen rebotes, estos rebotes son detectados por el Contador y los considera como pulsos.

Pon en cada entrada, UP y DN una Resistencia de 10KΩ a VCC

En cada entrada UP y DN pon un Condensador de 100nF a GND, si el problema persiste, Puedes poner el Condensador de más capacidad por ejemplo de 1µF.

Si con esto el problema persiste, te diré otra forma muy sencilla de solucionarlo.

Sal U2


----------



## juliocesar71 (Ago 26, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Lo que te está pasando es normal, en los simuladores todo funciona de maravilla, pero en el mundo real las cosas cambian.
> 
> ...


----------



## miguelus (Ago 26, 2014)

Buenas tardes juliocesar71

Como continuación a mi Post anterior, te dejo el Contador 0 - 9 con otra modificación Anti rebote.




También te dejo la simulación en Proteus.

Notarás que con esta forma de conectar las entradas, la cuenta se activa al pulsar, de la otra forma la cuenta se activa al soltar el pulsador lo cual no es una forma natural de proceder.

El Condensador C3 está para asegurar que en el momento de dar tensión, el contador comience en "0".

Sal U2


----------



## juliocesar71 (Ago 26, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes juliocesar71
> 
> Como continuación a mi Post anterior, te dejo el Contador 0 - 9 con otra modificación Anti rebote.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches miguelus, pues te comento que realice el montaje del circuito de acuerdo al esquema pero nada no funciona, incluso probé otras alternativas no consigo que funcione adecuadamente.
Seguiré revisando e intentando encontrar la falla cualquier aporte es de gran ayuda.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 26, 2014)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Buenas noches miguelus, pues te comento que realice el montaje del circuito de acuerdo al esquema pero nada no funciona, incluso probé otras alternativas no consigo que funcione adecuadamente.
> Seguiré revisando e intentando encontrar la falla cualquier aporte es de gran ayuda.



Buenos días.

Dependiendo de la calidad del Pulsador el comportamiento puede ser muy distinto, puedes probar a poner C1 y C2 de más capacidad, p.e. prueba con 1µF, si el problema persiste puedes probar con 10µF, notarás que a más capacidad  la respuesta del Contador se hará más lenta, no podrás pulsar muy seguido.

Los Condensadores serán de la mejor calidad posible, intenta que sean de Tántalo y por supuesto respeta la polaridad, el Negativo hacia el lado del Pulsador.

Supongo que entre el Pin16 del 74LS192  y GND  has puesto un Condensador de 100nF ¿No?
Ese Condensador, normalmente no se pone en los esquemas, se da por supuesto que cada CI lo ha de llevar, hay que ponerlo lo más cerca posible del Pin VCC del CI y GND

Sal U2


----------



## juliocesar71 (Ago 28, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Dependiendo de la calidad del Pulsador el comportamiento puede ser muy distinto, puedes probar a poner C1 y C2 de más capacidad, p.e. prueba con 1µF, si el problema persiste puedes probar con 10µF, notarás que a más capacidad  la respuesta del Contador se hará más lenta, no podrás pulsar muy seguido.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches miguelus, adjunto contador 0 a 9 con unas modificaciones allí funciona perfecto (en el simulador) pero al montarlo en la protoboard nada que funciona como debe ser, no se, después de haber probado varias alternativas tengo dudas de los IC voy a conseguir otros en otra tienda a ver que pasa.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 28, 2014)

Buenos días juliocesar71

De la forma en  que estás haciendo el circuito siempre tendrás el problema de los "Rebotes" en los Pulsadores, podrás cambiar una y mil veces el Circuito Contador, pero no solucionarás el problema.

Si quieres saber más acerca de lo que está pasando busca con Google "debouncer", verás que no es nada extraño, es algo habitual cuando se trabaja con Pulsadores.

Cuando se trabaja con PIC, el problema se resuelve por Software, pero en los demás casos hay que utilizar el Hardware, (Resistencias y Condensadores...)

Igualmente te dejo tu circuito con alguna pequeña modificación, tiene que funcionar.

Hay otra forma de hacerlo, es empleando dos Monoestables, uno para UP y otro para DN, un CI muy adecuado sería el 74LS123, es un doble Mono estable,  pero en esta aplicación no creo que se justifique.

Te dejo el circuito del Mono estable.

Hay un Integrado de Motorola el MC4490 que es un eliminador de rebotes en Pulsadores, si lo encuentras intenta utilizarlo, pero con los consejos citados anteriormente, no tendrías que tener problemas.

Sal U2


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 3, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días juliocesar71
> 
> De la forma en  que estás haciendo el circuito siempre tendrás el problema de los "Rebotes" en los Pulsadores, podrás cambiar una y mil veces el Circuito Contador, pero no solucionarás el problema.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches miguelus, después de varias consultas y pruebas he resuelto el inconveniente de los rebotes con un 555 como monoestable, así cuenta ascendente y descendente normalmente, a veces salta algún numero pero creo que deben ser algunas conexiones flojas o puede algo mas? a ver que opinas, te dejo el vídeo.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 3, 2014)

Buenos días.

Con un monoestable la cosa también tiene que funcionar , pero como te comentaba en un Post anterior, no es necesario utilizar un Mono estable.


Cuando tengo que utilizar Mono estables, jamás utilizo el 555 (le tengo manía), siempre utilizo el 74LS122 (Simple Mono estable) ó el 74LS123 (Doble Mono estable) ambos son Redisparables o el 74LS121 (Simple Mono estable) No  Redisparable.

La ventaja de estos Mono estables es que son muy versátiles, los puedes disparar por flanco de subida o por Flanco de bajada y tienen dos salidas, la Q y la /Q 

Sal U2


----------



## alcala80 (Sep 25, 2014)

Buenas tardes miguelus, soy nuevo por aqui y me gustaria hacerte una pregunta referente al cronometro con start/stop, seria posible agergar otros dos segmentos para las horas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2014)

alcala80 dijo:


> Buenas tardes miguelus, soy nuevo por aqui y me gustaria hacerte una pregunta referente al cronometro con start/stop, seria posible agergar otros dos segmentos para las horas?



Si, es totalmente posible.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 25, 2014)

Buenas noches alcala80.

Ampliar el contador para que cuente también las horas es totalmente factible y muy sencillo.

Pero tienes que intentarlo tú, una ayuda...

Para la siguiente etapa contadora tienes que tomar el pulso del Pin 8 (Q8) de U4, este pulso será la señal de Reloj para el siguiente contador, el de horas.

El Reset para los siguientes Contadores lo tendrás que tomar del Pin 8 de U6:C

Tienes que pensarte si quieres que la cuenta sea de 12:59:59 o de 23:59:59

Si tienes problemas intentaré ayudarte 

Sal U2


----------

